# how to get rid of yeast taste in wine



## gpope (Feb 26, 2012)

how do you get rid of yeast taste in wine


----------



## Bert (Feb 26, 2012)

What kind of yeast did you use???? And what is the wine???? More info may help...


----------



## grapeman (Feb 26, 2012)

It is hard to tell you without more information, but if the wine is not crystal clear, it still has suspended yeast in it and will taste somewhat like yeast. Let it clear and get some age and the taste goes awy.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeast is not something you get rid off, it gets rid of itself with time unless you are tasting something else. What wine is this is when was it finished fermenting and is it clear?


----------

